# Pricing on Kindle Fire HD data plan



## bclark1000 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the pricing will be for data if we exceed the 250mb per month allowance.  That's not a lot of data and I can't find the pricing anywhere on Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As far as we know for now, there will be 3GB and 5GB monthly plans available to purchase directly from your device. We don't know the cost of those yet (but I personally expect them to be $30 & $50). As for overages, no, don't know yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Heather said.

As for overages, my expectation, based on how my MiFi works, is that you will be prompted when you run out of the 250 MB in a month and, at that point, will be given an opportunity to buy more data.  But no word on how much that will be.

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought I heard (read?) somewhere the coverage is via ATT. Maybe something similar to what their policy is?


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

readingril said:


> I thought I heard (read?) somewhere the coverage is via ATT. Maybe something similar to what their policy is?


Here's the blurb direct from Amazon regarding who provides the service, and the current known pricing info:


> Groundbreaking 4G LTE Package
> 
> Amazon worked closely with AT&T to offer the most affordable 4G tablet data package. This 12 month AT&T 4G data package includes 250MB a month of blazing fast data, 20GB of additional Cloud Drive storage, and a $10 Amazon Appstore promotional credit, all for a one-time payment of only $49.99, with no monthly payments required. If you need more data, additional 3GB and 5GB data plans from AT&T are also available for purchase. You can sign up for a data plan right from your device.


Now I'm guessing (if they are doing this as a discounted plan) that the 3GB pricing would be $100 per year & 5GB pricing would be about $165 per year. If it's not discounted then it would end up being about $360 & $600 respectively.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the blurb now names AT&T, it didn't at first....will be interesting to see what the other plans are.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the blurb now names AT&T, it didn't at first....will be interesting to see what the other plans are.
> 
> Betsy


I would assume they are the same as the iPad/other tablet ones, I heard $30 & $50/mo floating around. I wouldn't imagine it was a buy 3gb and use it until it runs out over multiple months thing, but a month to month type of deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I would assume they are the same as the iPad/other tablet ones, I heard $30 & $50/mo floating around. I wouldn't imagine it was a buy 3gb and use it until it runs out over multiple months thing, but a month to month type of deal.


I agree...

Betsy


----------

